# How many here are affected with XMOD



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

That stands for XM Obsession Disorder.
This is where you look at other cars for Satellite radio antennes and things like that. :grin: and you spend alot of time on these forums. :computer:


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I do look for XM antennas on other cars. I try to pass them to see if they notice mine  The new Sony antenna I put on my wife's car is hardly noticeable. It will make it harder to spot those cars on the road


----------

